# i hate this car



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

WHat an ugly ride!!!!!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

What car?

The pic isn't showing up for me


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

hyepower said:


> WHat an ugly ride!!!!!!


You hate it cos it passes you each morning or you just dont like the colour ?


----------



## hyepower (Jan 7, 2004)

*Lol*

Have U Ever Heard Of The Word Sarcastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

hyepower said:


> Have U Ever Heard Of The Word Sarcastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lowest form of Wit perhaps

"Hate" as in I Hate this car because its always in front of me.


----------



## ambiguous (Feb 17, 2004)

hyepower said:


> WHat an ugly ride!!!!!!


I was about to say.... :rofl:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Note to BMW: I know it might be considered discriminatory, but consider not hiring blind color designers. :angel:


----------



## po boy 325 (Feb 13, 2004)

am i missing something? what is so ugly about it?


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Uh.... I don't get it either. Is it the color the wheels or???? Personally it doesn't look to bad to me. Not sure about the width of the wheels, looks a bit too wide.


----------



## songziou (Feb 24, 2004)

For me, I hate the rims.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

What series are those tires? Good grief.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mpire said:


> What series are those tires? Good grief.


It's the latest :bling: series! :lmao:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I think he means the color.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

I know what you mean... I cry myself to sleep every night :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> It's the latest :bling: series! :lmao:


 You can buy the tires at Staples. :lmao:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Note to BMW: I know it might be considered discriminatory, but consider not hiring blind color designers. :angel:


Next, someone will post pics of Phoenix Yellow. I guess some would say that color blue gives Laguna Seca a bad name :angel:

Still waiting for someone out there to special order an M3 in Urban Green


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

*Beautiful*



hyepower said:


> WHat an ugly ride!!!!!!


Well!!! I think it is beautiful! And so do you probably. Can you tell us what wehhel/tires/suspension components you use? How do you like the handling? Sincerely, Geir Friis; 04 white M3 Coupe


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

That car is ****ing hideous.

Seriously.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> That car is ****ing hideous.
> 
> Seriously.


 At least it doesn't have a poop brown colored interior.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Next, someone will post pics of Phoenix Yellow. I guess some would say that color blue gives Laguna Seca a bad name :angel:
> 
> Still waiting for someone out there to special order an M3 in Urban Green


I love PY on M roadsters and coupes. I haven't warmed up to it or LSB on M3s, but to each his or her own.

I do like Urban on a Z4, as long as it's mated to a black interior and top.


----------

